
Containers: You Don't Have to Do Them Wrong Just Because Everyone Else Is (2016) - korethr
https://www.hastexo.com/blogs/florian/2016/02/21/containers-just-because-everyone-else/
======
korethr
A note to mods: The original title of this article was "Containers: Just
Because Everyone Else is Doing Them Wrong, Doesn't Mean You Have To". I
rephrased the title to bring it under the character limit while attempting to
retain the original meaning.

